# Aftershock and Sweet N Sour



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

The kings of bike graphics righ here :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Pair of bad ass seat pans


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I love this bike man 

[


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

I KNOW THOMAS AND HE'S A REALLY COOL GUY..WHATS UP THOMAS..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0 

[


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 5 2006, 01:21 AM~5370618
> *I KNOW THOMAS AND HE'S A REALLY COOL GUY..WHATS UP THOMAS..
> *



Yeah Thomas is a cool guy


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

hey u guys. thnx for postin up my bike as well as my homies bike. i got a new project u guys should be seeing out in vegas for the 16" class. wut category is it??? ill leave all of u hanging on that one. see guys at a show near u.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

THOSE BIKES ARE SICC MAN THEY ARE THE KINGS OF BIKE GRAPHICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@May 4 2006, 03:00 PM~5370862
> *hey u guys. thnx for postin up my bike as well as my homies bike. i got a new project u guys should be seeing out in vegas for the 16" class. wut category is it??? ill leave all of u hanging on that one. see guys at a show near u.
> *


You know what I like about this guy? He says hes going to do something and then he does it. Hes not all talk.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

money talks bullshit walks


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:worship: clean ass Full Custom bikes :thumbsup: 

like tony o said they take turns getting best graphics


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

those bikes are clean, nice details done on them too. props to the owners.. :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

whos the painter...can he get more intricate.

if so i have a hell of a challenge.


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

those are some bad ass bikes


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

I need something like this for the paint of my bike :worship:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

damn thomas has come a long way from "scooby doo"! :biggrin: both of these are looking tight!!!


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Plenty of people tell me the aftershock bikes colors are gay, but i think theys is ill as ever. The aftershocks colors are so amazing. I would get colors like that on my bike but its been done.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 4 2006, 08:44 PM~5372737
> *Plenty of people tell me the aftershock bikes colors are gay, but i think theys is ill as ever. The aftershocks colors are so amazing. I would get colors like that on my bike but its been done.
> *


I really like the color combinations for both bikes. Nothing gay about those colors.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@May 5 2006, 02:00 AM~5370862
> *hey u guys. thnx for postin up my bike as well as my homies bike. i got a new project u guys should be seeing out in vegas for the 16" class. wut category is it??? ill leave all of u hanging on that one. see guys at a show near u.
> *


Yo man I had a special request to post them up. He's like "dude post up AFtershock's pic I gotta see it"  

Lookin forward to the 16" You gonna be doing, do I gotta worry now? :ugh: :tears: Damn it sounds like imma be gettin all kinds of comp now. I think the 16" class is really startin to blow up now cuz I saw a couple of bad ass 16" Full customs in Vegas last year. 

Good luck with the new project homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2006, 07:49 AM~5372766
> *I really like the color combinations for both bikes. Nothing gay about those colors.
> *


Yeah his colors are bad ass, he modeled the bike after the "EarthQuake" car and didn't that car take a Euro of the Year title in the past? 

The colors stand out very well so I dunno who said that but they were wrong :buttkick:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

thay both got tight displays


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

any one got info on the painter?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 6 2006, 11:52 AM~5381056
> *any one got info on the painter?
> *


Wet-nWild customs --> Allen Hopper, (310)947-7250, [email protected] Also painted "Earthquake" and assisted with a couple of other known cars


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 6 2006, 10:57 AM~5381080
> *Wet-nWild customs --> Allen Hopper, (310)947-7250, [email protected]  Also painted "Earthquake" and assisted with a couple of other known cars
> *


uffin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

uffin: wonder how much he charges :dunno:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

FER PAINT LIKE THAT PROBLY CHARGES A SHIT LOAD


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

fuck :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 6 2006, 12:32 PM~5381608
> *uffin: wonder how much he charges :dunno:
> *


I talked to Aftershock 818 about that along time ago but I dont remember. It wasnt over $500.


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

put it this way, with everything that is painted on my bike such as my show sign, look but do not touch signs, my bullet light, the frame, the fenders, the turntable rack, and my lights, i payed about 1600 bucks. but the frame and fenders, for example, those r even painted inside of the fenders and inside of the skirts. and those r not easy areas to paint in.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@May 7 2006, 08:42 AM~5384929
> *put it this way, with everything that is painted on my bike such as my show sign, look but do not touch signs, my bullet light, the frame, the fenders, the turntable rack, and my lights, i payed about 1600 bucks. but the frame and fenders, for example, those r even painted inside of the fenders and inside of the skirts. and those r not easy areas to paint in.
> *


Worth every penny. :thumbsup:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Allen is a bad ass painter for bikes or cars! Very well detailed and clean paint jobs at the best prices.
Tomas knows what it takes to build show winning bikes and specializes in upolstery and does a damn good job at great prices. 

Both of these guys are cool and unlike some others that ave been doing this for a while, still have the love for the game and like to spread it. 

UCE Cali!!


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

whos are they


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

whos are they


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

What the F!#k did this guy just say? Sleepin under a rock? I know i sa you at the Indy saw taken pics of thier bikes.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@May 8 2006, 03:59 PM~5389268
> *What the F!#k did this guy just say? Sleepin under a rock? I know i sa you at the Indy saw taken pics of thier bikes.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 8 2006, 07:41 PM~5390071
> *:roflmao:
> *


chris2low got ToyshopcustOWNED

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

very nice work


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

The homie Allien from wet &wild customs gets down on paint! Pays full attention to detail!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 4 2006, 03:12 PM~5370566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Work!!! Now thats detail!!!!!! The painter gets down!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Real tight bikes :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

:0 nice bikes :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice bikes, !!!!


----------



## Riddler Resurrected (Aug 27, 2011)

I THINK ITS TIME TO ADD RIDDLER TO THIS TOPIC.... 

WET-N-WILD STILL KING OF PAINT AND GRAPHICS!!!!!!!!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Riddler Resurrected said:


> I THINK ITS TIME TO ADD RIDDLER TO THIS TOPIC.... WET-N-WILD STILL KING OF PAINT AND GRAPHICS!!!!!!!!


 WOW!!! Thanks for the kind words Rolando. Like I always tell you I just try my best. Thank you for the opportunity to paint for you and continue to help make the Riddler better


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

WOW!! I never saw this topic. Thank you everyone for the kind words. After me busting the motorcycle out this weekend and my son seeing all the bikes at Supershow he was really missing is old bike Sweet -N- Sour


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

They are two of my favorite bikes


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

DVS said:


> They are two of my favorite bikes


 Thank you, we put alot of hard work into those bikes. After this past weekend at Supershow my son was really missing his bike


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> Thank you, we put alot of hard work into those bikes. After this past weekend at Supershow my son was really missing his bike


sounds like it time to start on Sweet-N-Sour Dos!!!!!!!!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> sounds like it time to start on Sweet-N-Sour Dos!!!!!!!!


LOL, I'M NOT GOING TO SPEND ALL THAT MONEY AGAIN. HE CAN JUST HAVE THE MOTORCYCLE


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> LOL, I'M NOT GOING TO SPEND ALL THAT MONEY AGAIN. HE CAN JUST HAVE THE MOTORCYCLE


lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

wet-n-wild said:


> Thank you, we put alot of hard work into those bikes. After this past weekend at Supershow my son was really missing his bike


Sweet N Sour was bad ass bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

TonyO said:


> Sweet N Sour was bad ass bro. :thumbsup:


 Thank you so much. We had a few more tricks up our sleeves but my son just didn't want to do it anymore


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Bad ass pics John.... Thx for sharing bro.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Bad ass pics John.... Thx for sharing bro.


 X2


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

oneofakind said:


>


That paint job is bad ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

TonyO said:


> That paint job is bad ass. :thumbsup:


 Thank you very much. It turned out alot better then I was expecting. It sucks to think it is going to get chipped up by rocks hitting it when I ride it on the freeway


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>



ITS GONE? :dunno: WHERE DID IT GO? :scrutinize:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> ITS GONE? :dunno: WHERE DID IT GO? :scrutinize:


 Yes it is gone It was sold about a year ago and last thing I know it was at a museum in Paris France. I'll post up pics of that it looks like now tomorrow.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> Yes it is gone It was sold about a year ago and last thing I know it was at a museum in Paris France. I'll post up pics of that it looks like now tomorrow.


:shocked:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

wet-n-wild said:


> Yes it is gone It was sold about a year ago and last thing I know it was at a museum in Paris France. I'll post up pics of that it looks like now tomorrow.


Ohh thats cool, as long as no one ripped it apart. Thats a bad as bike. Please tell me they did not paint it all white and add glitter to it. :scrutinize:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> Ohh thats cool, as long as no one ripped it apart. Thats a bad as bike. Please tell me they did not paint it all white and add glitter to it. :scrutinize:


LOL, NOT NOT THAT BAD. WAS THAT YOUR BIKE?


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

HERE IS THE WAY SWEET-N-SOUR LOOKS NOW THAT IT IS ART


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

IT'S SAD THAT THEY TOOK THE IPOD SOUND SYSTEM OFF OF IT BECAUSE IT WAS THE FIRST ONE EVER ON A LOWRIDER BIKE


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

wet-n-wild said:


> IT'S SAD THAT THEY TOOK THE IPOD SOUND SYSTEM OFF OF IT BECAUSE IT WAS THE FIRST ONE EVER ON A LOWRIDER BIKE


 always wonder what happen to this bike now i know, at least they didnt cover up the murals like they did the other bikes lol, but they did put the "last Prophecy wheels on it


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> HERE IS THE WAY SWEET-N-SOUR LOOKS NOW THAT IT IS ART



DAMN!!!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

now i know not to sell my bikes to that guy no mater how much he pays


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Could of been worse I guess, it still looks like your bike kind of, its like a center piece for thanks giving now with all the candles and stuff.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> now i know not to sell my bikes to that guy no mater how much he pays


 You wouldn't believe the kind if money he sales these bikes for. It may not be our cup of tea, but I like something's that were done to the bike. At least the bike is being taken care of and people get to see it


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> Could of been worse I guess, it still looks like your bike kind of, its like a center piece for thanks giving now with all the candles and stuff.


 I have to say that would be a bad ass center piece or the table. I wouldn't mind it. Well that's the thing when you sell your bike itis someone elses to fix up however they want. It happens everyday


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

so what about after shock? were is it these days?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> now i know not to sell my bikes to that guy no mater how much he pays


 he can buy my bike for the right price


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> so what about after shock? were is it these days?


 He tore it apart a few years ago stripped it all down with plans if redoing it, but he got busy with work and life and never finished it. He was trying to sell it for awhile. Now it is stored away just waiting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

wet-n-wild said:


> He tore it apart a few years ago stripped it all down with plans if redoing it, but he got busy with work and life and never finished it. He was trying to sell it for awhile. Now it is stored away just waiting


dang  , maybe he'll pull it out again soon.(no ****)


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

wet-n-wild said:


> HERE IS THE WAY SWEET-N-SOUR LOOKS NOW THAT IT IS ART


I'm not diggin the candlesticks or the jewlry but the bedazzled graphics around the murals on the rear skirts are kind of interesting.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

wet-n-wild said:


> He tore it apart a few years ago stripped it all down with plans if redoing it, but he got busy with work and life and never finished it. *He was trying to sell it for awhile.* Now it is stored away just waiting


How much was he asking? I might buy it and see how many haters pop up. At least when I buy a bike I keep it on the show circuit.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> dang  , maybe he'll pull it out again soon.(no ****)


 Maybe someday


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

TonyO said:


> I'm not diggin the candlesticks or the jewlry but the bedazzled graphics around the murals on the rear skirts are kind of interesting.


 I am feeling the bedazzled parts too. A new trend on the show circuit?


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

TonyO said:


> How much was he asking? I might buy it and see how many haters pop up. At least when I buy a bike I keep it on the show circuit.


 I don't know what he was asking, but their weren't any takers so he just put it away. It was a bare canvas to start out on and the paint job was already paid for but was never done.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

wet-n-wild said:


> I am feeling the bedazzled parts too. A new trend on the show circuit?


X3 going to have to hit up Dzine to hook it up for the next radical


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

wet-n-wild said:


> I am feeling the bedazzled parts too. A new trend on the show circuit?


I think its good as long as its on the paint and body but not on the parts.



wet-n-wild said:


> I don't know what he was asking, but their weren't any takers so he just put it away. It was a bare canvas to start out on and the paint job was already paid for but was never done.


I remember him saying about the paint job being paid for and the buyer would be getting a new paint job for it. was he selling it complete or just the frame and fenders? Do you have his number? If it comes with a new paint job can the murals be saved?


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

TonyO said:


> I think its good as long as its on the paint and body but not on the parts.I remember him saying about the paint job being paid for and the buyer would be getting a new paint job for it. was he selling it complete or just the frame and fenders? Do you have his number? If it comes with a new paint job can the murals be saved?


There are no murals, the whole frame was striped down to the metal. I can see if he is interested in selling it. He was selling it with parts, display and everything for it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

wet-n-wild said:


> There are no murals, the whole frame was striped down to the metal. I can see if he is interested in selling it. He was selling it with parts, display and everything for it.


Fresh start? That's cool. So he's selling the entire thing just stripped down?


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

TonyO said:


> Fresh start? That's cool. So he's selling the entire thing just stripped down?


 Yup he had big plans for it. I think he really wishes he would have just left it alone. I think everyone really like the bike how it was


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

What u asking$ $$$$$$$. Got cash I really need a project bad. Some toy shop parts on that frame.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

7 tekpatl said:


> What u asking$ $$$$$$$. Got cash I really need a project bad. Some toy shop parts on that frame.


 Is toy shop still around? I'll have to see it he still wants to sell the bike


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

TonyO said:


> How much was he asking? I might buy it and see how many haters pop up. At least when I buy a bike I keep it on the show circuit.





7 tekpatl said:


> What u asking$ $$$$$$$. Got cash I really need a project bad. Some toy shop parts on that frame.


WELL GUYS I TALKED TO TOMAZ LAST NIGHT AND HE'S NOT SURE WHAT HE IS GOING TO DO WITH THE AFTERSHOCK NOW, BUT HE DOESN'T WANT TO SELL IT AT THIS TIME. IF ANYTHING CHANGES I'LL BE SURE TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

wet-n-wild said:


> WELL GUYS I TALKED TO TOMAZ LAST NIGHT AND HE'S NOT SURE WHAT HE IS GOING TO DO WITH THE AFTERSHOCK NOW, BUT HE DOESN'T WANT TO SELL IT AT THIS TIME. IF ANYTHING CHANGES I'LL BE SURE TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW


Thanks for looking into it bro :thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

TonyO said:


> Thanks for looking into it bro :thumbsup:


 No problem


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

Clown Confusion said:


> now i know not to sell my bikes to that guy no mater how much he pays


not worth it


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

lowridersfinest said:


> not worth it


 Better to sell it then just let it rot and rust away


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

7 tekpatl said:


> What u asking$ $$$$$$$. Got cash I really need a project bad. Some toy shop parts on that frame.


I thought u already had a project


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Sweet and Sour. 
look likes a chandelier now


----------

